# FR: Quand le danger est oppressant



## elcamarero

Beste vrienden,

ik vroeg me af hoe je de zinnen 
"Quand l'ennemi se fait pressant.
 Quand le danger est oppressant."
mooi in het Nederlands kan vertalen?

Groeten en alvast bedankt


----------



## iKevin

Mijn poging...

Wanneer de vijand zich aandringt
Wanneer het gevaar moeilijk/zwaar is


----------



## Chimel

"Oppressant" is eerder "drukkend", maar ik weet niet of een gevaar drukkend kan zijn...

Synonieme in het Frans zijn: accablant, pesant, étouffant. Misschien ook een spoor?


----------



## iKevin

Chimel said:


> "Oppressant" is eerder "drukkend", *maar ik weet niet of een gevaar drukkend kan zijn...*
> 
> Synonieme in het Frans zijn: accablant, pesant, étouffant. Misschien ook een spoor?



Dat wist ik ook niet, dus ging ik voor ''moeilijk/zwaar''.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zou gaan voor: "wanneer het gevaar overweldigend wordt" of, als de context het toelaat, "wanneer het gevaar accuut wordt".


----------



## nv1962

Als alternatieve oplossing kan dit misschien soelaas bieden, als 't om lyrische vertaling gaat:

"Onder druk van de vijand.
Als het gevaar overweldigt."


----------



## Chimel

Hoe vertaal je "une chaleur oppressante"? D.i. wanneer het drukkend warm wordt, alsof die warmte een last is die op je schouders weegt.

Het beeld van "danger oppressant" is hetzelfde. Misschien kan je dus "oppressant" op dezelfde manier vertalen.


----------



## nv1962

Ik zou zeggen: "drukkende hitte" (Google geeft zo'n 12.600 resultaten voor die letterlijke term.) Het lijkt me echter heel wat minder gangbaar om van _drukkend gevaar_ te spreken.


----------



## petoe

Ook 'verzengende hitte'


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Hoe vertaal je "une chaleur oppressante"? D.i. wanneer het drukkend warm wordt, alsof die warmte een last is die op je schouders weegt.
> 
> Het beeld van "danger oppressant" is hetzelfde. Misschien kan je dus "oppressant" op dezelfde manier vertalen.


 
drukkende warmte is een gangbare uitdrukking, in verband met gevaar wordt gewoonlijk 'dreigend' gebruikt. Een gevaar wordt dreigend, of sterker: als het gevaar meer dan dreigend wordt.


----------



## Johannes

Als het gevaar je benauwt 
en je de vijand niet vertrouwt


----------



## Chimel

Johannes said:


> Als het gevaar je benauwt
> en je de vijand niet vertrouwt


Mooi !


----------

